
Banning anonymous social media accounts will do more harm than good - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/25/angela-rayner-social-media-online-abuse-labour-party
======
gaius
Easy to experiment / the Graun should enforce real names in its own comments
section and see how it plays out

